# Anyone else feel soulless?



## Foolishgoiter (Mar 24, 2009)

Ever since i developed DP i have found that i am emotionally numb, a more bitter, jaded, resentful ( i get called an asshole a lot ) person and like a part of me is missing. That my mind and body are here but its missing something to connect the two. Anyone relate?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

join the club mate.
what you are describing is some of the effects of depersonalisation.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I feel soulless. The wiccans and New Age people like that do Soul Retrieval ceremonies, if they were free I might try them.

edit: http://www.shamanlinks.net/Soul_Retrieval.htm

This would seem as helpful as anything shrinks do.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

yep - i feel the same way. Sometimes i even worry that my soul is dead. But i know it's just dp, and i know i wouldn't feel this way if i didn't have it. Dp certainly can take away the things that make you feel alive...


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

I do feel rather withdrawn with an obscure sensation of a disintegration of personality. Some kind of obfuscated emptiness that is almost too bizarre to describe. I think that is the primary symptom of DP/DR.. After I overcome this I will never take emotion for granted like I used to.. For me, at least, it's just a terrible viscous cycle of anxiety that I am almost on the verge of overcoming, as I have done so before..


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Foolishgoiter said:


> Ever since i developed DP i have found that i am emotionally numb, a more bitter, jaded, resentful ( i get called an asshole a lot ) person and like a part of me is missing. That my mind and body are here but its missing something to connect the two. Anyone relate?


Yeah man, welcome to the club. I describe it as feeling like i dont exist. Its my number one complaint about DP.


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

Claymore said:


> Foolishgoiter said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since i developed DP i have found that i am emotionally numb, a more bitter, jaded, resentful ( i get called an asshole a lot ) person and like a part of me is missing. That my mind and body are here but its missing something to connect the two. Anyone relate?
> ...


I totally agree with you there.


----------



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

Lately, my feeling is almost like my body is just a machine that I'm inside, that my "thinking self" and my "acting self" are two separate things. I go about the motions and do the normal daily things I would always do, and I act like myself, but it's as though I'm only watching it happen, in a way, like my body is on autopilot. It's a scary sensation, but if I'm not mistaken, the "autopilot" sensation is common with DP. Sadly, one thing that really seems to bring those two "halves" of me back into conjunction is when I'm feeling some sort of strong emotion, and unfortunately, it's usually pain. I was at the point of tears tonight because I can feel the DP creeping back in after going almost six months without it, and I was angry and frustrated and upset that it was starting to happen again. The tears almost felt good, because sometimes this DP makes me feel like I'm incapable of feeling anything, and it's as though the tears and sadness prove that I'm still alive, and I'm still me.


----------

